# What did you do today?



## corazon (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, the day is only half over but so far, I have done not much.  Dh took Aidan into town for a "dad day."  It's pouring outside, so I intend to drink tea for most of the day.  I've already downed two cups and three cookies.  I've done a little laundry and spent some precious time here.  Callum is asleep in my arms and I'd normally put him down but I've decided to hold him as long as I can.  He'll be all grown up tomorrow.  I think I'll spend some time on the porch reading today too.

Callum just woke up and promptly gave me a big smile.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 12, 2006)

Well,  I've done nothing today!
I got up and made Paulie his coffee and his lunch and then went back to bed
with a nice headache.   I just woke up.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 12, 2006)

I am at work, so I haven't done anything yet  , but you should have asked yesterday!

After work, I picked 2.5 gallons of green beans, dug some taters in the rain, gathered the eggs, cut up a couple dozen peaches for a shortcake, baked the cake, and cleaned the kitchen.  Fixed dinner in there somewhere--green beans, potatoes, cabbage, carrots and onions, boiled with some ham.

Broke the beans while I watched TV.  Tonight I will can them.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Callum is asleep in my arms and I'd normally put him down but I've decided to hold him as long as I can. He'll be all grown up tomorrow. I think I'll spend some time on the porch reading today too.
> 
> Callum just woke up and promptly gave me a big smile.


 
Such a sweet mommy you are cora... you deserved that smile!! (It makes everything worthwhile, doesn't it) 

-I did a pile of laundry.
-Made our latest batch of ice cream (apricot, melon, mocha)
-Went to the gym and did Fitboxe and Spinning
-Came home, fiddled with bunch of the world cup pictures on Photoshop and made the latest version of wall paper (theme Azzurri, of course ) for my profile
-Made a compilation for a birthday party of a daughter of Cris's friend on Mixmeister
-Hang out on Discuss Cooking off and on all day
-Prepared the stuffed tomatoes and potatoes to be roasted... to be cooked when Cris comes home...

It's 21:15 and it maybe still a while before he comes back...
Oh, a buddy of mine in England just got on MSN messenger... I may chat for a while!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 12, 2006)

My schedule's been all off today because Sofie and I slept later than normal.  I've played lots with her, made the next round of baby food (brown rice, applesauce) and froze it, finished the July DC newsletter, fed Sof carrots and bananas, washed Sofie and the booster seat , played some more and read stories and now she's down for a nap, which probably won't be long because the men just showed up to fix our back porch.  It's a concrete slab and it's been sinking, towards our house , so we have to get the darn thing torn up and replaced.  They're now using a saw to cut the whole thing up.  I can hardly hear myself think!


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

most of the day a was at  work. Still enjoy the new job (did I tell you I started a new one beginning of this month?)
made my first overall PCR and everything went right 
back home I first showered, than relaxed in front of the compi monitor and watched the tour on TV... concentrated more on TV when they came near the finish...
after that FRank and I went shopping for dinner, veal schnitzel with lemons and zucchini served with skin potatoes.. it was my job to cook the potaoes and as this wasn't sooo difficult I landed in front of the compi again 
dinner was really good, Frank did a very good job with the veal.
casually we watched a duco about Juergen Klinsmann and now I'm here again and it's almost half nine


----------



## Run_Out (Jul 12, 2006)

I am at war with Prairie Dogs, man those little guys can destroy your lawn. I go to the grocery stores and get the produce guys to give me corn, squash, old fresh veggies that they are going  to trash. So far it seems to work.....

My wife said they eat better than we do...

later


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 12, 2006)

workin, Workin, Workin.....and doing some posting here


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

got up
made coffee and b-fast
went to work
got a salad from Farm Fresh for lunch
back to work


----------



## mudbug (Jul 12, 2006)

Mostly waited for things to do at work (just back from vacation):
"You'll have it Friday"
"You'll have it in an hour"
"You'll have it this afternoon"

tidied up my email in- and outboxes
checked the Drudge Report a lot to see what was going on in the world (SOS, apparently)
paid a couple of bills, notably our real estate taxes (ouch)
wondered how daughter is doing on her second beach vacation that began two days after we arrived home from the first
drove home thru a thunderstorm
changed into something comfy and poured a glass of wine
checked in here


----------



## luvs (Jul 12, 2006)

woke, had a few drinks, (yeah, adult beverages), then my cell kept ringing, so i was either discusscooking or answering my cell while i was waiting for this rain to subside.
gotta feed my charlotte & tigs dinner, re-discovered my 8-oz. le creuset casserole that i got like a yr. ago (& frantically tucked away after my pal's toddler decided that expensive ceramic le creuset is not meant for cooking, instead for whacking it's lid & casserole together.) so i may cook a meal.
spoke w/ a dr., may go out browsing my city, i'm gonna be getting a shower, shaving, will probably be applying a few coats of mascara, a lipstick, eyeshadow ('what shade'?, i may well hem & haw), curling my eyelashes, sprinkle myself w/ shimmer dust, spray myself w/ a summery fragrance, pomade my tresses & tuck them into a hairknot, etc. (guys, see why when we gals say, 'i'll be ready in like 20 minutes', we aren't ready for like 2.5 hrs.?)
rain has subsided. after this drink, to my shower i shall go! 
-luvs


----------



## kadesma (Jul 12, 2006)

_Let's see, miss maggie decided at 4a.m. it was time for breakfast and paced and whined til 6 when I decided it was her breakfast, I then started, ham slices, hash browns, eggs and sourdough toast for Cade, Carson, DH and the kids mom. Fed the dogs, fed the cats, got all the toys off the lawn for the lawn guy, the kids showed up ate, we played, then made some peanut butter chocolate chip cookies, changed Carson whooo hoo, set up Cades tee pee, came in fixed luch, chicken sammie for DH,chicken burrito for Cade, grilled cheese for Carson, lemonade and milk, ice tea for me..DH got out the motor home and he and Cade have been cleaning and have just left for a short ride, I just got Carson to sleep and I can start picking up the toys and  continue with dinner.It's 2:45 and mommy is just getting off work, 3 blocks away and will get here about 4  Daddy is out of town so she and the boys are joining us...What's for dinner you ask    Tell ya later._
_kadesma _


----------



## crewsk (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't done a lot today. I sat on the deck with my coffee & a plate of French toast when I got up this morning. That lasted until the yellow jackets smelled my syrup. Before the kids woke up, I did a load of laundry. When they got up, TC heated up their breakfast while I emptied the dishwasher. Once I got that done & all the dirty dishes out of the sink, I made a peach brown betty. The kids & I had a quick lunch of sandwiches & I took a 2 1/2 hour nap.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 12, 2006)

-Usual morning route........woke up and rushed to the bathroom before I peed my pants.....ok.....more like down my leg  .  Rushed to kitchen and put kettle on the stove for my hot tea.  Gave youngest his medicine and put his patch on his glasses (trying to remedy a lazy eye). Brushed my teeth.  Washed face and put on anti wrinkle cream and moisturizer........those little lines are wanting to creep in so I'm trying to sway them to leave. Fixed my tea and sat down at the computer and came here and a few other sites. 

-Fixed youngest and I bacon and pancakes for breakfast.

-Work with youngest with his strengthening exercises to build up his core muscles. Practiced his reading skills.  Work on identifying his small change (money) and counting out the change.

-Filled out my loan papers for college, wrote out all the checks that need to go out for bills for my dads estate, balanced my checkbook, filled in my pocket calendar for the rest of the year.

-Fixed sandwiches for lunch........we weren't too hungry having a big breakfast.

-Finally tackled texturing the remaining wall in our kitchen.  I was going to do it yesterday but put it off.

-Greeted DH when he came home from a long, hot day at work. 

-Put in left over spagetti and sauce in a baking dish and topped it off with Mozerella cheese.  Is about to come out of the oven as I type............gotta go finish supper!


----------



## Dina (Jul 12, 2006)

After making breakfast for the kids and a couple of loads of laundry, I went to visit mom, ate lunch with her and had a nice little chat.  Saw my Oprah show and now I'm off to cook dinner so I can hit the gym by 7:00 p.m.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 12, 2006)

Got up, took my meds and went back to bed. I have a summer cold.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 12, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Got up, took my meds and went back to bed. I have a summer cold.


 
Oh those are the worst.  I hope you feel better soon Wasabi!  Be sure to up your Vit C intake.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

Its only 10am here but so far I have fed Riley at 1am then 4:30am then 8am!(He's having a growth spurt I think) After the 8am feed we got up and I changed him and Erin and he watched TV in my bed which looked sooo cute. Then we went downstairs and had breakfast. After that Riley went down for a sleep and Erin coloured in while I came on here. Soon we are going to a little fishing place for fish and chips with my dad. Erin and dad are going to do a bit of fishing.


----------



## luvs (Jul 12, 2006)

i finished my night recently. compared preggers tests w/ a dear pal, mine were quite paler than hers. weighed myself, cried profusely cause i weigh 120 when i was only like 98 lbs. very recently, now i'm queasy & tearful. i photographed my buddy's preggers stomach, one w/ her tot hugging her Mommy, & got one of her baby in my sz. 8.5 boots, lol. what a little cutie. we both have pics of her.
found a can of play-doh in my bag, her baby leaves me 'presents' (other day it was a plastic animal, i returned it to her & she replaced it with clay.) awww, is she cute.
after that, i went for dinner, then said unkind sayings, like f-words.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not vey much as it was to hot to do anything. Just made sure dog outside had fresh water and let him do his running about. Bathed the little dog.


----------



## corazon (Jul 13, 2006)

My day was half relaxing.  The morning was peaceful with lots of tea.  I did make it to sit on the porch and read my novel while Callum played with his toys and the rain poured down.  Ah, I love that.

I did laundry all day.  It's still going downstairs and I probably have enough to do another load but I am quitting for today.  I must have done at least 6 loads.  

dh & Aidan came home, made messes and created noise.  They played "punk dad" a super tickling game, then dh went off to his martial arts class.

Made a gourmet dinner of life cereal.  Aidan had ww noodles, apple & chicken.  Gave my Callum fish a bath and put them both to bed.  dh just pulled up and we're going to watch a movie.  Gonna have some more tea and some well deserved chocolate.  Night all.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 13, 2006)

Yesterday I slept in, chatted with a friend online for a while, went to work out, went to a briefing for the job I am hopefully going to get, went to the store, came home and cooked pizza for dinner, went back to the store because I forgot some things, came home and experimented with a new dish for my hubby to repllace mac n cheese with hot dogs so that it is lower in calories (success!), talked on the phone with my mom for a while and went to bed.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually had work to do all day, beginning at 6 a.m.

Whipped off a couple of editing jobs (we'll see how the authors react to me changing their stuff) and even had to curtail my lunch hour to get the last one done on schedule.

Short lunch hour meant I got to leave 30 minutes early - yay!

Now, still trying to catch up with all the interesting discussions that went on here while I was out of town.


----------



## luvs (Jul 13, 2006)

new day, what i did today?
woke, had 6 or 7 drinks, had a meal, slept.
re-woke,
spoke to a nurse, also to my company that manufactures my feeding tubes, cried for a few, had reflux, was to watch my pal's baby yet she didn't have her appt., fed my felines a few x (fluffing 'em to thier previous 14.5 & 16.5 lbs., cause thier Grandma & Pap may well have gone & starved my babies during thier summer vacation. thier Grandparents borrowred my fluffkins for awhile, despite thier own 6 felines, & those felines were returned to me rather thin in my opinion). 
other than that, to my shower, then cosmetics, etc.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 13, 2006)

Let's see... I got up made coffee, breakfast and Paul's lunch.
Loaded and emptied the dishwasher, did a load of clothes, swept
the kitchen floor, emtied the garbage, fed and watered the chickens and the kitty cat, made David some chicken noodle soup and some rice crispy treats, checked my email, did some paper work and now I'm going to take an afternoon nap.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 13, 2006)

I ran a couple of errands this morning after breakfast. When I got home, I gave the dog a bath, washed 2 loads of laundry, & ran the dishwasher again. I'll be glad when school starts back, I'll have less dirty dishes!!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

luvs said:
			
		

> new day, what i did today?
> woke, had 6 or 7 drinks, had a meal, slept.
> re-woke,
> spoke to a nurse, also to my company that manufactures my feeding tubes, cried for a few, had reflux, was to watch my pal's baby yet she didn't have her appt., fed my felines a few x (fluffing 'em to thier previous 14.5 & 16.5 lbs., cause thier Grandma & Pap may well have gone & starved my babies during thier summer vacation. thier Grandparents borrowred my fluffkins for awhile, despite thier own 6 felines, & those felines were returned to me rather thin in my opinion).
> other than that, to my shower, then cosmetics, etc.


Feeding tubes?


----------



## corazon (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm looking back at my day today and wondering what I did all day?

Got up, did more laundry  
Drank some tea 
took a shower
tried to put Aidan down for a nap but he tried hard but just wasn't sleepy
Made red chile
Destroyed the kitchen
Ran to the store
Helped dh pack up for his and Aidan's overnight camping trip.  Aidan was so excited, getting to sleep outside in a tent.
Callum napped, then pounded on the keyboard 
And now I'm off to either make dinner or clean.  
I plan on having a lovely relaxing night though.  As soon as Callum is down, I'm off the clock, I don't care if the house is clean or not.


----------



## luvs (Jul 13, 2006)

'tis kinda as if my days get sleepy & nod off, with me nodding away, too, then it's a new one. 
so, i had a really stuffed day & i shan't condense.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 14, 2006)

Whew!  Tis a new day according to my clock on this computer..........thank God!

-Usual morning routine first thing...........not going to retype all that  .
-Made Dill a bowl of cereal..........I skipped BK as I wasn't hungry
-Played around on the computer a bit
-I texturized my south kitchen wall yesterday.........previously did the west and north so today I did my painting of a base color and then a lighter version dry ragged over it to bring out the texture.  It a texture that gives an old world effect.  However, in the kitchen I did a brighter color of a goldie yellow. Previously in the Bathroom I did a brownish color and it looks like suede.  When I was painting the walls I realized I needed to touch up the outer edges of the ceiling.
-Cleaned the kitchen then rearranged all my pretties.  I'd moved out my Hoosier Cabinet and Pantry and put in a kitchen table last week but decided to switch them back as we don't eat in the kitchen much and prefer the ajoining dining room.  Besides the table just overwhelmed the room.
-Sat down finally and ate supper ..........orded pizza and salad.
-Went out to the garden and discovered a funny shaped cucumber and thought I'd take it over to one of my best friends and give it to her.
-Ran to the store for toliet paper and juice.......what a combination  .
-Went to Debbies and gave her the cucumber........we got a good laugh out of it.
-Came home and sat on the couch and watched DH and youngest wrestle and I watched some t.v.
-Grabbed me a Miller Lite........I deserved one....Came upstairs to use DH computer as everyone else is asleep. So here I am and like I said the day came and went and its officially a new day.  So I guess tomorrow I should start out that I grabbed me a Miller Lite


----------



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

I woke up, had some breakfast, worked out, came home and did some dishes, made lunch, got a job, had dinner, watched 50 first dates, and went to bed.


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> I woke up, had some breakfast, worked out, came home and did some dishes, made lunch, got a job, had dinner, watched 50 first dates, and went to bed.


I love that movie.  I watched a couple episodes of the third season of Alias tonight.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

I love it too! it's so sweet and funny. I have been watching all of the seasons of FRIENDS for so long but they are finally over with so I have nothing to watch now but movies


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 14, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> I woke up, had some breakfast, worked out, came home and did some dishes, made lunch, *got a job,* had dinner, watched 50 first dates, and went to bed.


 
CONGRATS!


----------



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for noticing Siz.


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats erin, I didn't notice you slipped it in. BTW, have you seen Love Actually? That's my favorite movie.

Today was a quiet morning. dh & Aidan came home mid day and we didn't do much. I helped dh unload & unpack. Then I baked a cake. I hung out on our fairly new beautiful lawn, I'll post a photo in the "where we live" section later. The kids & I just played outside for the last couple hours, now it's time to feed this bunch. I'm nursing Callum now then I'll go make dinner though I really don't feel like it. We'll put the kids to bed at a decent hour tonight and watch some Alias.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 14, 2006)

Let's see...
got up.
Made Paul's breakfast, lunch and some coffee,
checked in with DC ( stayed much longer than I should have)
Took a shower,
Went to Safeway, Fred Meyers, Arco and the library,
and picked up a pizza from Papa Murphys,
came home and ate lunch,
put the groceries away,
Made clam chowder, salmon dip and rhubarb bars,
Fed watered and played with the chickens and the cat
and watered the plants in the front of the house.


----------



## luvs (Jul 14, 2006)

i ignored my cell till like the 8th ring, then answered with a rather hostile greeting, read some history books, chatted away with those whose ringings were expected, was online, , now i'm sleepy. i'm gonna swear for a few.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 15, 2006)

Had breakfast.  Fixed the Broccoli Salad for tonight's dinner at my parents.  Watched the NASCAR Nextel Cup Qualifying.  Watered the lawn.  Went to my parents to have dinner and visit with a college friend and her son that came for the weekend.  She cannot stay at my house because my dog is not that kid friendly.  Came home and opened up my house which was hot due to being closed up all day.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 17, 2006)

I worked, and worked and worked some more. 

Then I came home and had to take the new truck to the dealership  !

(Of course, that's the only reason I'm home and able to log on for a few...)

Now I'm home, made grilled pork chops, home grown green beans, and a salad from the garden, plus 2-3 beers. 

John


----------



## Souschef (Sep 25, 2016)

*Thrill of a lifetime*

I am in Santa Fe NM, and just got back from flying a MiG 15 jet! We were up at 16,000 feet flying at 450 mph! It was a thrill to be doing it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 26, 2016)

Sounds like a blast, Steve, but what is this fine bit of fun doing in a long-dead thread? The post before yours was a decade ago!  I think, in your excitement, you might have meant to put this in the more continuously-running thread *"What are you doing?"*

Just to let you know, if I were to share this information with Himself he would be completely beside himself with jealousy. We'll keep this between the two of us, OK?


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 26, 2016)

What an amazing experience, SC!  I hope you and Kay are having a wonderful time in New Mexico.


----------

